# Campy 10 speed cassette compatability



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this is a stupid question but since I'm not Campy savvy, I've got to ask. Are all Campy 10 speed cassettes interchangeable? Record, Centaur, Chorus, Veloce? 

Also, has anyone used a conversion cassette? Ultegra cogs spaced for Campy 10 speed RD. If so, does it work well?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

All the Campagnolo 10 speed are compatible. Differences between the models are about materials/weight/cost.  However there are evolutions on the 10 speed models that improved the shifting (ultra drive) but remained compatible with older models.  I have used the Miche conversion cassettes and they were heavy but functional, i'd say they are veloce level, the alignment is not the same as a real Campagnolo though, you may need spacers to be able to swap wheels without realigning your rear derailer.
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> All the Campagnolo 10 speed are compatible.
> Differences between the models are about materials/weight/cost.
> 
> However there are evolutions on the 10 speed models that improved the shifting (ultra drive) but remained compatible with older models.
> ...


Thanks for the response, that's the info I needed.


----------



## tmf (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a few rear wheels with both the American Classic and Wheels Manufacturing 10sp conversion cassettes (the hubs are 8sp Dura Ace and 9sp Ultegra hubs). The conversion cassettes I have work great. I also have rear wheels with Campy hubs and Campy cassettes.

The wheels with the conversion cassettes may require a slight adjustment (usually just adjusting the cable tension a little) when swapping with the Campy wheels, but once adjusted they shift just fine. My Campy wheels are what I use most of the time - the conversion cassette wheels are just backups now (but they were handy when I first made the switch from Shimano 9sp to Campy 10sp).


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Using an Ambrosio conversion cassette with my 10 speed Centaur. Shifting is smooth, drivetrain very quiet.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Got my issue resolved. I was looking for an inexpensive set of wheels to replace the trashed Mavic's on a friends bike. Couldn't find anything decent until I sent John at Neuvation an email. He set me up with a set that has a Campy freehub. Can't say enough about John and Neuvation, the best customer service.


----------

